# Linux Distro with most eye candy?



## NaughtyMonkey

I've tried at least 50 different linux distros. I like them way more then windows, except games but I want one that has alot of special effects (eye candy) So far the best one was Sabayon 4. I was wondering if there was something better and what your opinions are. 

-Thanks.


----------



## massahwahl

Ubuntu can have Emerald installed and such, that makes it pretty eye appealing.


----------



## tlarkin

Almost all distros can run compiz-fusion which is the "eye candy" you seek.


----------



## Mitch?

Kubuntu looks nice, and like tlarkin stated, supports compiz-fusion, but I feel the intial layout + compiz-fusion tweaks make it a really beautiful OS.


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Yeah Sabayon 4 comes with Compiz-fusion which is really nice. I also had another question is there a linux distro that virtualbox works on best. I want to run Windows XP as a guest os on virtualbox but I have troubles when doing it with sabayon 4.

-Thanks.


----------



## diroga

a net install of debian with a headless server config


----------



## bomberboysk

NaughtyMonkey said:


> I've tried at least 50 different linux distros. I like them way more then windows, except games but I want one that has alot of special effects (eye candy) So far the best one was Sabayon 4. I was wondering if there was something better and what your opinions are.
> 
> -Thanks.



Anything command line Seriously though, ubuntu has some really nice effects, and with emerald its a very nice os.


----------



## tlarkin

diroga said:


> a net install of debian with a headless server config



ha well that only works if you know how to use package managers from the command line, which is not hard, but it does take the time to learn them.


----------



## remixedcat

KDE's big taskbar is as big as some people's mommas.


----------



## CardboardSword

Thanks to this thread I just installed Emerald on my 9.04 install, in combination with compiz, its pretty good looking now. Seeing as how some other distros hardly have GUIs, I'd guess that your best bet is with some of the more user-friendly distros. Although I'm sure you could really trick out a more complex distro, having a graphical interface to pimp in the first place is nice lol. I guess it comes down to opinion.


----------



## patrickv

I lol at this thread. Tlarkin made a big point, almost all distros can have emrald theme to make up for the eye candy. they pretty much are all the same


----------



## dubesinhower

yep. this thread is pointless, because most distros have compiz and emerald.

as a side note, check out gnome-look.org (or kde-look.org) for some bling for your respective window manager.

as another side note, you can install screenlets, which lets you add widgets to your desktop.

final note, conky is awesome. its a system stats monitor that is customizable beyond belief. it only has a text based configurer, but once you learn how to change stuff you can make it your own. it looks really nice.


----------

